# Feliz Natal ou Feliz Navidade?



## araceli

Boa noite:
Qual é a diferença?
Obrigada


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Boa noite:
> Qual é a diferença?
> Obrigada


Araceli, bom dia.

Navidade não é uma palavra da língua portuguesa.   

Lems


----------



## araceli

Obrigada, Lems.
Uma pequena dúvida: nê ou né
Tchau


----------



## Lems

Né = não é


----------



## araceli

Obrigada, achava que era a outra.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Eu já cheguei a ficar intrigado com o fato de os hispanoparlantes desejarem ¡Feliz Navidad! no fim do ano, pois, antes, achava que _Navidad_ significava _Novidade_!

Enquanto dizemos "a água" no feminino, os hispanoparlantes dizem "el agua" no masculino; o "leite" no masculino, "la leche" no feminino, e inúmeras outras.


----------



## araceli

São casos raros das línguas... eu me pergunto por que "el agua" e não "el ameba", por exemplo, se é que dissem é para evitar a cacofonia...
Li uma vez que os linguistas chaman de o "el" femenino ao artigo anteposto à palavra "agua"


----------



## SambaBaby

Ok. I am learning portuguese but I don't speak it that well. Here goes...the Spanishsay el agua because it is difficult to say la agua...the double a together. However it is feminine they say el agua está fría not el agua está frío. It is infact feminine but because of the difficult pronunciation the say el. 

Hope that solves our doubts


----------



## angelkate

Feliz Natal em ingles quer disser "Happy Christmas" e nao ha a palavra "Navidade" na lingua portuguesa.


----------



## angelkate

hi Samba Baby!

lol! I'm half-Portuguese. where you learning Portuguese? how long 4?


----------



## Outsider

Em português, existe a palavra "natividade". No entanto, dizemos "Natal" e "Feliz Natal" quando nos referimos à época em que se celebra o nascimento de Jesus.


----------



## MAMULI

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Eu já cheguei a ficar intrigado com o fato de os hispanoparlantes desejarem ¡Feliz Navidad! no fim do ano, pois, antes, achava que _Navidad_ significava _Novidade_!
> 
> Enquanto dizemos "a água" no feminino, os hispanoparlantes dizem "el agua" no masculino; o "leite" no masculino, "la leche" no feminino, e inúmeras outras.


 
Marcio voce e muito engrasado, eu nou escrevo muito bem o portugues mais falo perfectamente, ja que me crei en fronteira con teu pais, mais faz ja tantos anos que nao protico o portugueis que tamben escrevo cada dia pior. Voce y todos os demais me discupen o erros mais alen da escritura o meu teclado nao ten pra por as tildiñhas, como e que se chama o que vao por cima das vocais. 
Bom FELIZ NATAL , QUE JA PASSOU Y ESPERO QUE TENHA SIDO MUITO BOM Y QUE ESSE 2006 SEJA MELHOR QUE TUDO O PASSADO.


----------



## MAMULI

Outsider said:
			
		

> Em português, existe a palavra "natividade". No entanto, dizemos "Natal" e "Feliz Natal" quando nos referimos à época em que se celebra o nascimento de Jesus.


 
Mais natividade e otra coisa nao e natal, e natividad en español ou seja o nascimento de Jesus. Natal en español e Navidad!!


----------



## Outsider

Feliz ano novo e bem vindo ao fórum, Mamuli.


----------



## lampiao

Não tem muito a ver com o tema inicial, mas aqui vai...



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Boa noite:
> Qual é a diferença?
> Obrigada


 
Para quem não sabe* (já que é frequente ver pessoas a cometer este erro), a palavra 'obrigada' ou 'obrigado' depende de quem a diz. Ou seja, eu (m) digo obrigado . Já a Vanda (f) dirá 'obrigada'.

*Nota: Eu não sei se araceli é ele ou ela. Apenas achei que era uma informação útil.



			
				Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> o "leite" no masculino, "la leche" no feminino


 
Não sei a origem destas diferenças, mas há mais exemplos com outras líguas latinas:
Em português árvore é feminino - uma árvore; mas em francês é masculino - un arbre!


----------



## MAMULI

Outsider said:
			
		

> Feliz ano novo e bem vindo ao fórum, Mamuli.


 
Muito obrigado Outsider
É obrigado o obrigada


----------



## MAMULI

lampiao said:
			
		

> Não sei a origem destas diferenças, mas há mais exemplos com outras líguas latinas:
> Em português árvore é feminino - uma árvore; mas em francês é masculino - un arbre!


Em español tambem e masculino a árvore = el arbol

Em España se diz mar en feminino y masculino y as duas son corretas.
To escrevendo muito mal, né!!!????


----------



## Chriszinho85

lampiao said:
			
		

> Não sei a origem destas diferenças, mas há mais exemplos com outras líguas latinas:
> Em português árvore é feminino - uma árvore; mas em francês é masculino - un arbre!


I found an interesting online article that talks about vulgar Latin. In the article, it talks about why some nouns have different genders in different Romance languages. It says that in classical Latin, in addition to feminine and masculine nouns, neutral gendered nouns also existed. Since neutral gendered nouns were lost in most Romance languages, either a masculine or feminine gender was assigned for those nouns. That is why we see the difference in "o leite" and "la leite." I'm not sure if the difference in gender in "árvore" is another example or not.

Vocês podem dar uma olhada no artigo aqui.

Chris


----------



## Chriszinho85

MAMULI said:
			
		

> Em espanhol também é masculino. a árvore = el arbol
> 
> Na Espanha se diz mar em feminino e masculino e as duas são corretas.
> Tô escrevendo muito mal, né!!!????


Mas você tá "falando" muito bem!  Seja bem-vinda ao fórum Mamuli. Acho que é interessante que você aprendeu a falar português na fronteira com o Brasil. Você, com certeza, vai melhorar seu português aqui no fórum.

Até mais,
Chris


----------



## araceli

Bom dia e boa tarde:
Eu sou uma ELA!
Então...obrigada pela sua explicação, Lampião...
Perdeu o til da a? ;-)))
Até mais.


----------



## lampiao

olá [ela] araceli 

Não perdi o til, apenas não costumo usar acentos em logins, nem em nomes de ficheiros, etc. 
Às vezes os acentos dão problemas com alguns sistemas


----------



## lampiao

Voltando ao tema inicial...

Julgo que natal, natividade, navidad, natividad têm mais ou menos o mesmo significado. 
É habitual associarmos o "Natal" com a data em que se celebra o nascimento de Jesus (cada vez menos), mas natalidade está relacionado com o nascimento, não apenas de Jesus, mas de todos.

Em português "Taxa de natalidade" corresponde a "Birth rate" em inglês! (não sei como se diz em espanhol)


----------



## araceli

tasa de natalidad (em espanhol)


----------



## gian_eagle

Is it right to say "feliz natividade"?? o nao existe?


----------



## Lems

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Is it right to say "feliz natividade"?? o nao existe?


Não existe, Gian. É sempre Feliz Natal.

Lems
_______________
Toda partícula que voa sempre encontra um olho.


----------



## Alexa_2k

araceli said:


> São casos raros das línguas... eu me pergunto por que "el agua" e não "el ameba", por exemplo, se é que dissem é para evitar a cacofonia...
> Li uma vez que os linguistas chaman de o "el" femenino ao artigo anteposto à palavra "agua"


 

Oi, Araceli! 
Primeiro que tudo: Me desculpa pelo português ruim, por favor. 
O problema com "la agua" é que "agua" tem a silaba "forte" ou tônica na primeira "a", e chamase de cacofonia à dupla "a" forte (A do artigo "la" e a da palavra "agua") Quando outras palavras não comecam com "a" forte, não é necessario mudar o artigo. ("la ameba": a silaba forte é "me", "la avispa": silaba forte em "vis", etc.)  
Nas palavras "águila": silaba tônica na "a", ou "ánfora": silaba forte "an" , deve se mudar o artigo, e por isso dizemos "EL aguila" e "EL ánfora" embora sejam femininos.
Abraço


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Enquanto dizemos "a água" no feminino, os hispanoparlantes dizem "el agua" no masculino; o "leite" no masculino, "la leche" no feminino, e inúmeras outras.



Os hispanoparlantes dizem "el agua" como os franceses dizem "mon amie": por razões fonéticas. Em espanhol, há três casos de alofonia: o artigo definido "a" torna-se "el" diante à "a" ou "ha" tónica", como "y" (e) se torna "e" diante "i" ou "hi" e "o" (ou) se torna "u" diante "o" ou "ho" no caso de serem tónicas essas vogais. En francês, o pronome possessivo femenino "ma" torna-se "mon" diante a palavras cujo primeiro som é uma vogal. En ambos casos, o sustantivo fica feminino, como vem demonstrado ao interpor um adjectivo entre o artigo (ou pronome possessivo) e o sustantivo.


----------

